# piece by piece



## Fisheye (Dec 10, 2011)

i don't have the money to buy a tank
and set it up properly so i'm buying
things for it piece by piece. i've been
collecting rocks and today i'm buying a
piece of driftwood.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

We love pictures!


----------

